# want to start a squat in oakland?



## katzenjammer (Mar 24, 2013)

message me..!
started one a couple months ago but left now other people live there now...oh well good for them.
my friend rachel is interested, but we could use more help! takes a lot of cleaning and hard work, especially if the house has been occupied by drug addicts for years, i'm willing to do the dirtiest though (moldy human feces/rodent feces removal/cleaning blocked up dried up toilets etc). only takes maybe a week or so of hard work but then it's livable.
scouting beforehand and talking to people on the block about the history of the house helps a lot to know whether the owner cares about it. but thousands are owned by banks and they don't care. soooo....let's do it! hot mess just won in court, things are possible! after making the space habitable, i want to build a rainwater collection system, start a garden, paint everything psychedelic, fix things, collect and build and do stufff!!! would like to start another community center like hellarity but not as crazy.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Apr 21, 2013)

I was involved with the squatting community in Oakland for a couple of years, and I really think it's shitty when people take over places that people have already been living in, even if they're "drug users" or whatever. So I would suggest you look for a house that isn't occupied already. Also you should probably just go to other squats for help, most likely they all have some guests they could spare.


----------



## deleted user (Apr 21, 2013)

I just got back from the "squatting scene" in Oakland back in September but am heading back on the 8th. Am very down to help you. I have a lot of experience with cleaning these kinds f places and enjoy it. I'll be arriving in sf to stay at another squat but will be taking Bart over to Oakland frequently.


----------



## katzenjammer (May 5, 2013)

hello, sorry for such a late reply. a lot of things have come up and now i'm planning to bypass oakland and head straight up to norcal to work a full season.

@logystyk i have gotten a few replies from others interested, message users LightworkerNomad and nono, perhaps you three can work together!

@rideitlikeyoustoleit i was referring to the many houses that over the years have gotten to the point of uninhabitale biohazard that no one lives in.


----------



## ed rather (May 12, 2013)

I've been thinking about oakland/norcal, but i'm a little too far south of there to drive up to go searching. Find anything worthwhile yet? Sounds like a good idea


----------



## eske silver (Jun 3, 2013)

Coming back to Oakland this week. I'm looking for what current squats are left in Oak as a basejump.
If anyone is still interested, I'll be looking around West Oak. Hit me up here or on a pm if you want to start something excellent.


----------



## ed rather (Jun 3, 2013)

http://whatisadversepossession.com/occupy-oakland/

I didn't even know about this guy until recently. Maybe we can do what he did - but actually make it work


----------



## eske silver (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice. I'll read it now.
I'm back in Oakland and looking around.
I'll be at Rev till close so hit me up if you wanna chat about ideas.


----------



## eske silver (Jun 24, 2013)

Ooooooh yea!
That guy's story is pretty cool.

While there are still some squats around Oakland, most of them are super low key.
It's just groups of friends holed up in a well-kept (outside) house.
I don't even think any of them are open-door.

I've been looking for potential houses and warehouses,
but it's all a matter of finding the right people.
I have one or two people interested so far, but one of them won't be in the bay till late july.
When I get a better idea of what kind of house we're trying to start,
and have a spot in mind, I'll post a thread.


----------



## deleted user (Jun 24, 2013)

i know a lot of not low key squats in oakland. try the east side.


----------



## eske silver (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice. Yea, in the last few days, that's what I've been hearing.
Thanks!


----------



## scatwomb (Jun 24, 2013)

Want to go to Oakland. Now!


----------



## deleted user (Jun 24, 2013)

scatwomb said:


> Want to go to Oakland. Now!



Me to brother, me too.


----------



## scatwomb (Jun 24, 2013)

logystyk said:


> Me to brother, me too.


 

Ha, as much as I like living in rural Idaho, I miss what Oakland offers quite a bit. I may have to make a trip there in August...


----------



## deleted user (Jun 26, 2013)

eske karl said:


> Nice. I'll read it now.
> I'm back in Oakland and looking around.
> I'll be at Rev till close so hit me up if you wanna chat about ideas.



But for real doe, got no where to go once I get back to Oakland, so I'm looking for a spot or looking to start one


----------



## eske silver (Jun 26, 2013)

Come to Revolution Cafe and meet people.
If you're a chill person, you can find someone to show you an open house.


----------



## deleted user (Jun 26, 2013)

eske karl said:


> Come to Revolution Cafe and meet people.
> If you're a chill person, you can find someone to show you an open house.


Where's the revolution at again? And I actually know a lot of people involved in Oakland, they're just busy with their own projects, mostly lol.


----------



## eske silver (Jun 28, 2013)

7th & Peralta in West O, near BART


----------



## deleted user (Jun 29, 2013)

awaken was definatly my fav cafe in oakland. they helped a lot of protesters out, on mayday 2012


----------



## jeanpauldash (Jul 11, 2013)

I may be going to Oakland instead of Portland, like my first post and thread stated. Things are kind of up in the air. My boyfriend is a musician from Oakland (went by old hack for a long time) and got on disability there. I'd be almost broke by the time I got there though (i'm having to move on short notice from the midwest) and he's probably going to be couch surfing in Portland. I was looking for a situation like this to cushion my fall if I decide on Oakland. My plan is really to get a part time job out there and on medical asap as i take klonopin for anxiety. I fit in much more on the coast. I've lived in seattle and portland, but i was couch surfing there in unsteady conditions and wound up in youth shelters where there was a lot of muck sucking me under. I'd be more than willing to help fix up a squat with anyone and am also looking for people out there who are cool so I'm not alone and unsheltered. 25 yr old female...creative, weird, loves animals, fashion, music, occassionally psychadelics but no hard drugs. Anyone who could help me understand what to expect or give me something i *could* expect, pls reply


----------



## jeanpauldash (Jul 11, 2013)

oh, and i've gotta get out of here around the end of this month or next (if i'm lucky) so it's not immediate but it is COMING UP. got nowhere to go...don't know anyone. i'm a chill person i think, maybe a little guarded from living in kansas city but it's pretty unfriendly here. well prepared for oakland though apparently, since i live in the "hood" of kc


----------



## deleted user (Jul 24, 2013)

im in oakland now, and looking to start something/a place to crash, for those who care.


----------



## jeanpauldash (Jul 27, 2013)

i'll be in el cerrito on the 14th. be be going into oakland lots. don't know how long its gonna take my SSI to kick in or to get on my meds so i can work, so don't know how long my host will be able to put up with it (or his landlord which he told about me) so it'll be good to network before then, will be going into oakland lots. got a bike there already, guy was nice enough to find for me


----------



## eske silver (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm down for whatever. I've been spending a lot of my time in Santa Cruz lately but I'll be back up to West Oak this Monday or Tuesday / maybe Wednesday. Y'all should come by Revolution Cafe in West O, right by the BART. I usually spend my days there. They close at 7 though, except for events, so come early! Cheap joe!


----------

